# Upload Mode?



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

It happened again!! I got pictures this time!

















Tweaked 3.0 and Transparent ICS 5.0 Beta


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's the first time I've seen that. The first thing I thought of was "Don't Panic!" from Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ good point LOL... hasn't yet happened since I flashed RC2 (knock on wood?)

Tweaked 3.0 and Transparent ICS 5.0 Beta


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is for ROM, kernel, and related releases by developers ONLY. Question threads belong in the general sub-forum which is where I am moving this thread.


----------

